# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Defensas Ribereñas >  Obras de encauzamiento del río Manzanares en el NO-DO

## FEDE

En este enlace a partir del minuto 1' 20'' http://www.rtve.es/filmoteca/no-do/not-680/1486714/

Saludos  :Smile:

----------

